# Pillars of Society



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Sep 21, 2010)

What is A Pillar of Society?

In America’s not too distant past, Prince Hall Masons endeavored to live according to the principles of their obligations. To “abide by the laws, rules and regulations, etc!” “Not to cheat, wrong nor defraud!” That he would “support the constitution,laws and edicts, etc!” In order to do so, he first had to know the contents of the afore stated things. In addition, we have promised to “be quiet and peaceful citizens in our communities and to obey the moral law!” Prince Hall Masons pushed, sacrificed and worked tirelessly for freedom and equality and to provide educational opportunities for our people. 

In those days the public could recognize a mason by the way he walked, talked and performed his civic duties. Every Mason should possess a copy of his lodge by-laws, the constitution of his G. L., its by-laws, and the constitution of the United States of America or the country that he lives in. Studying these we should learn how to be better men, Masons and citizens. If a man does not know the laws and rules, he stumbles along and in all probability will make mistakes, break laws and violate the rules of good conduct. 

At one time, schools in America taught a class called “Civics.” That subject along with prayer, the pledge of allegiance and other elements that contributed to good citizenship have been cast aside and are no longer included in curriculums. Where can children and young people learn these important elements? Perhaps the lack of this knowledge contributes greatly to the lack of public support of law and order in our communities. Today in our communities, people rationalize and adopt a ridiculous code of silence when crimes and offenses occur right in front of them. 

Wouldn’t it be nice if we were mentors to our youth by displaying good citizenship, being ourselves obedient to the laws, and once again becoming reliable Pillars of Society? Let us be those “upright men & Masons raised up on the level and living perpendiculars” on the square. Term use—Pillar: “An upright support that prevents others from falling; bears weight and encourages, gives good causes action.”

Source:ROBERT N. CAMPBELL


----------



## owls84 (Sep 21, 2010)

Great post Brother Benjmin. I remember the "civics" class. I also remember a "life skills" class that tought things like how to balance a checkbook or make a budget.


----------



## JTM (Sep 21, 2010)

great article.  also, your avatar is glorious!


----------

